# Bremen...



## Smiley (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Beruflich geht es für meinen Mann und Mich  (wir sind Beide 36 Jahre) nach Bremen, wir suchen Anschluss und 
Tips wo es sich gut wohnt...

und auch ein paar Infos wo ihr so Eure Touren fahrt...

wäre toll von Euch zu hören...

viele Grüße
M+M


----------



## dinosaur (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen in Bremen!
Man kann hier schon ganz gut leben  , als Mountainbiker muss man die Ansprüche aber zurückschrauben- ist ziemlich flach hier  . Höchste Erhebung in der Bremer Umgebung ist mit 58m der " Hohe   Berg" bei Ristedt. Also fahren wir hier im lockeren Gelände der Bremer Umgebung Touren und CC. Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen Biken und zu Touren gibts im " Bremer Thread" :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108920&page=78
Gestartet wird häufig beim Haus am Walde; liegt in Uninähe am Stadtrand. Die am nähesten liegenden Stadtteile hierzu sind Schwachhausen und Horn; ich selbst wohne in Horn und hab diese Wahl ua wegen der Stadtrandlage getroffen und nicht bereut: da Bremen recht schmal ist, braucht man von hier aus nur ~15 Minuten mit Rad in die City und nur 3 Minuten in das Landschaftsschutzgebiet der Wümmeniederung  . Natürlich gibts auch noch andere schöne Ecken, z.B. an der Weser oder auch in Bremen- Nord an der Lesum.
Bis bald in Bremen
Ciao 
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (5. Februar 2006)

bei der wohnungssuche würde ich euch noch die "östliche vorstadt" (ostertor & steintorviertel, peterswerder, hastedt) ans herz legen. ist innenstadtnah, weser und werdersee für die naherholung sind direkt vor der tür und mit dem rad ist man in ein paar minuten auch ganz draussen.
ins viertel aber nur, wenn ihr abends gern um die häuser ziehen wollt und es euch nicht stört wenn andere das nachts um 3:00 ebenfalls tun.
peterswerder und hastedt sind da familientauglicher.
wie dino schon sagte: schwachhausen und horn sind ok, haben jedoch auch ihren preis (und auch ein paar weniger schöne ecken).
wenn ihr hier seid können wir dann ja ne runde drehen.


----------



## riser (6. Februar 2006)

Hallöchen,

die vorgenannten Stadtteile Horn und Schwachhausen sind überwiegend wirklich gut. Was ich auch noch empfehlen kann sind im Bremer Süden die Stadtteile Habenhausen, Alt-Arsten und Kattenesch (überwiegend Einfamilienhäuser). Wenn euch eine normale Gegend mit Mehrfamilienhäusern reicht, dann kann man auch recht vernünftig in der Neustadt wohnen. Horn und Schwachhausen liegen im Bereich Mitte/ Ost und bestehen aus Einfamilien- und Mehrfamilienhausgebieten von normaler bis gehobener bis abgehobener Kategorie. Ebenfalls normale Wohngebiete gibts es in Mahndorf und Arbergen. Nicht so schön und teilweise bis zum sozialen Brennpunkt gehend sind Osterholz-Tenever, Walle, Gröpelingen, Kattenturm, Teile von Huchting und Hemelingen und wie Till schon sagte, dass gewöhnungsbedürftige Ostertor- und Steintorviertel, weil sich dort neben vielen Kneipen auch die Linken- (Punks etc.), Säufer-, Drogen- und Prostitutionsszene tummelt.
Wenn man auf Großstadt keine Lust hat, wohnt man sehr gut im "Speckgürtel" in Weyhe, Achim, Oyten oder Lilienthal.

Ich hoffe, ich kann euch mit dieser kurzen Einschätzung weiterhelfen und herzlich willkommen in Bremen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## wanted man (7. Februar 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> (...) dass gewöhnungsbedürftige Ostertor- und Steintorviertel, weil sich dort neben vielen Kneipen auch die Linken- (Punks etc.), Säufer-, Drogen- und Prostitutionsszene tummelt.


bezüglich drogen und prostitution muss ich das doch nochmal etwas präzisieren:
die drogenszene beschränkt sich im viertel auf das sielwalleck und ist meiner meinung nach im bahnhofsumfeld wesentlich ausgeprägter.

Offene Prostitution gibts im Viertel nur in der Helenenstrasse. Den Drogen/Strassenstrich in der Friesen-/Humboldtstr. gibt´s nicht mehr. 
Viel problematischer finde ich die Wohnungsprostitution, die auch in den "besseren" Stadtteilen stattfindet und auf die man erst aufmerksam wird, wenn man sich über die vielen fremden Typen wundert, die man neuerdings in seinem Hausflur trifft. (zum Glück nicht bei mir zu Haus, aber ich kenn jemanden)


----------



## riser (7. Februar 2006)

Moin!

@ Till

Um das Thema mit der Drogen- und Prostiszene auszudiskutieren, ist dies sicher nicht der richtige Ort, sonst verschrecken wir die zukünftigen Neubremer noch. Das ist wohl auch nicht schlimmer als in den Vierteln anderer Großstädte.

Was mich am Viertel aber täglich noch viel mehr nerven würde, ist der Mangel an ausreichend Parkraum in den engen Seitenstraßen. 
Da muss man auch immer hoffen, dass nicht irgendein Nachbar die Wohnung ansteckt, denn ob die Feuerwehr es dann auch schnell bis zum Brandort schafft, ist fragwürdig.


Aber:          BREMEN IST SCHÖN


----------



## Smiley (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo erstmal .... 

Danke für die vielen Infos!

Erstmal für die Übergangszeit haben wir ein möbeliertes Zimmer im Viertel gefunden und diese schrägen Parkmöglichkeiten erinnern hier bei uns zu Hause auch an einen Stadtteil wo wir mal gewohnt hatten und das war total nervig wenn man so stundenlang herumkurvt um einen Parkplatz zu finden und dann natürlich erst recht einen wo kein Smart sondern ein Passat reinpasst.

Doch es ist ja nur die Übergangszeit - nach der Probezeit hoffen wir schnell einen schönen Platz zu finden - Tips habt Ihr uns da so einige gegeben und darüber sind wir echt dankbar!!!

Wenn Euch noch was einfällt ... immer her damit....jeder Tip wird in Betracht gezogen...

WIR freuen uns auf nette neue Leute, viel Spaß und auf BREMEN !!!  


Bis bald ... die M+M´s


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

MOin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

